# Time-Capsule et imprimante EPSON Wifi



## francois.jardin (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Savez-vous comment relier en wifi une imprimante EPSON récente compatible AirPrint au réseau de ma Time Capsule? En effet, ce dernier ne semble pas être spontanément reconnu par l'imprimante?

Pour info : timecapsule reliée par cable ethernet en mode bridge à la freebox (wifi freebox désactivée). 

Merci!


----------



## jeanphicrosoft (15 Mars 2012)

Salut  aurais-tu essayé déjà de relier l'imprimante en USB à ta capsule ? ensuite depuis utilitaire airport tu vérifie qu'elle s'y trouve bien et tu demandes au MAC de l'installer depuis les préférences système ... en revanche si j'ai bien tout saisi, ton imprimante aujourd'hui est connectée en ethernet ... du coup timecapsule je pense ne la voit pas comme imprimante  ... toutefois je ne veux pas m'avancer sur le sujet je n'ai jamais pratiqué ce type de connection pour une imprimante réseau depuis une timecapsule ou un airport extreme


----------



## nicodu13e (18 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème : j'ai acheté une imprimante *epson BX635FWD* et elle ne voit pas la time capsule au moment de la configuration réseau, que ce soit avec l'utilitaire epson sur mon mac ou directement sur l'imprimante.

Faut-il configurer la time capsule d'une certaine façon ?

MERCI


----------



## ev (22 Avril 2012)

bonjour,

L'imprimante est-elle bien reliée en usb à la TC ?
Est-elle visible dans la liste des imprimantes des préférences système ?


----------



## nicodu13e (24 Avril 2012)

C'est une imprimante wifi donc elle n'a donc pas besoin d'être connecté en USB. C'est justement au moment où l'on doit sélectionner le rooter wifi de notre choix que ma time capsule n'apparait pas. Par contre mon router Numericable sur lequel est branché ma Time Capsule lui, apparaît mais si je la connecte dessus je devrais changer de rooter wifi à chaque fois que j'ai envi d'imprimer.


----------



## ev (24 Avril 2012)

ça veut dire que tu as 2 réseaux wifi différents ? Le plus simple n'est-il de couper le wifi du routeur relié à la Time Capsule et ensuite connecter l'imprimante en usb à la Time Capsule ? Ainsi tu auras tout avec un seul réseau.
Je dis ça mais j'ai peut-être pas tout compris...


----------



## nicodu13e (25 Avril 2012)

Effectivement, mon premier réseau wifi ne sert pas à grand chose mais en ce qui concerne l'imprimante, celle-ci n'est pas à côté de mon rooter wifi je ne peux donc la connecter en USB, de plus c'est une imprimante wifi, elle est donc faite pour être connecté en wifi sur le rooter. Mais le problème, c'est que mon imprimante voit un certain nombre de réseau wifi qui sont aux alentours dont mon premier réseau wifi mais elle ne voit pas ma Time Capsule ...


----------



## ev (26 Avril 2012)

Et à partir de l'utilitaire Airport pour la configuration de la Time Capsule ?
Ne faut-il pas faire rejoindre le réseau de l'imprimante à celui de la Time Capsule, via l'utilitaire Airport...


----------



## esales (27 Avril 2012)

Il est possible que ta TM soit en mode 5ghz (wifi n) et que ce mode ne soit pas visible par ton imprimante....


----------



## ev (30 Avril 2012)

en fait, je crois qu'il faut que l'imprimante wifi / airprint soit relié au réseau du routeur / TC. Par contre, contrairement à ce que je disais plus haut, l'imprimante ne doit pas être reliée en usb à la TC car dans ce cas elle ne serait accessible qu'au Mac et non aux appareils iOs.
Bonne journée !


----------



## nicodu13e (1 Mai 2012)

Finalement j'ai trouvé : Le nom de réseau (SSID) de la Time Capsule comprenait un caractère "é" et ce type de caractère n'est pas reconnu par l'imprimante.
Merci de vos réponses !


----------

